# Livery yards in Cardiff- please help!



## Char01 (27 April 2012)

Hi,
I am looking into livery yards in the Radyr/Tongwynlais/Rhiwbina/Cardiff area and was wondering if anyone could help me?? A small, friendly yard would be ideal but please post any suggestions. I have heard of Tyla-Morris, Graig farm, Ty Rhiw, Rhiwbina farm... any details of these yards or yards in that area would be very helpful. 
Thanks!


----------



## Char01 (28 April 2012)

Have also heard of farmer called Gwylam who does livery?


----------



## Menolly (29 April 2012)

Gwilym runs Brofiskin Farm on Llantrisant Road, I don't have a number but you might be able to google it. 
There's also stocklands - www.Lowerstocklands.com. It is a big yard but can vouch that it never feels crowded or busy and everyone is friendly. Jane and Rob that run it are very accommodating. 

If you are looking around the lisvane area there is Griag lodge and Ty Mawr farm on Graig Road and Jeff Morgans ( Tyn y  Berllan Farm) on Graig Llywn Road. - I haven't been on any of them but have never heard bad things. 

Julia who runs JMP saddlery in rhiwbina would probably be a good person to speak with for that area.
X


----------



## Char01 (29 April 2012)

Menolly said:



			Gwilym runs Brofiskin Farm on Llantrisant Road, I don't have a number but you might be able to google it. 
There's also stocklands - www.Lowerstocklands.com. It is a big yard but can vouch that it never feels crowded or busy and everyone is friendly. Jane and Rob that run it are very accommodating. 

If you are looking around the lisvane area there is Griag lodge and Ty Mawr farm on Graig Road and Jeff Morgans ( Tyn y  Berllan Farm) on Graig Llywn Road. - I haven't been on any of them but have never heard bad things. 

Julia who runs JMP saddlery in rhiwbina would probably be a good person to speak with for that area.
X
		
Click to expand...

Thankyou Menolly, your help is much appreciated! 
I will try and look into Gwilym, I have heard that he is a nice man who has a good knowledge of horses. 
Stocklands looks amazing but it probably a bit out of my budget, unfortunately! I will also look into those yards in the Lisvane area  
I will either visit/ring JMP saddlery as hopefully they may have adverts or knowledge of livery in the Rhiwbina area especially.
Thanks again, Char01 xx


----------



## Ladydragon (29 April 2012)

If you have Facebook there are a few horse groups for Cardiff and the South Wales area...  It might be worth posting in those to see if anyone has direct knowledge of spaces somewhere...


----------



## McNally (29 April 2012)

Wenallt Farm? There is also a smaller yard just along from it. Cheap and cheerful as I remember. The smaller one had an outdoor school. If you go up Rhiwbina Hill past the Wenallt field they are on the left


----------



## Char01 (30 April 2012)

Ladydragon said:



			If you have Facebook there are a few horse groups for Cardiff and the South Wales area...  It might be worth posting in those to see if anyone has direct knowledge of spaces somewhere... 

Click to expand...

Thankyou, I will try a few of them and am also going to contact local saddleries to see if they know of any. Char01 xx


----------



## Char01 (30 April 2012)

McNally said:



			Wenallt Farm? There is also a smaller yard just along from it. Cheap and cheerful as I remember. The smaller one had an outdoor school. If you go up Rhiwbina Hill past the Wenallt field they are on the left
		
Click to expand...

Thanks for your help  I will look into those yards on Rhiwbina Hill, although have heard negative things about Wenallt livery on here.? I will certainly look into the smaller yard though  Thanks again, Char01 xx


----------



## Char01 (30 April 2012)

Does anyone have any contact information on Brofiscan Farm, Creigiau run by a farmer called Gwilym? Or does anyone have friends in the area who may? Thanks, Char01


----------



## Char01 (30 April 2012)

Char01 said:



			Does anyone have any contact information on Brofiscan Farm, Creigiau run by a farmer called Gwilym? Or does anyone have friends in the area who may? Thanks, Char01 

Click to expand...

*Brofiscin


----------



## Tiaki (30 April 2012)

I used to keep my horses at Ty Rhiw (I don't any more due to it being too far for me) and I would recommend the place. A friend of mine keeps her horses there and she lives in Cardiff. Nice laid back place where you can just get on with it but there are always nice people about to lend a hand. Also the owners Martin & Vicky are lovely


----------



## Clewbay (3 May 2012)

Hi the telephone number is 02920 890285


----------



## Char01 (4 May 2012)

Tiaki said:



			I used to keep my horses at Ty Rhiw (I don't any more due to it being too far for me) and I would recommend the place. A friend of mine keeps her horses there and she lives in Cardiff. Nice laid back place where you can just get on with it but there are always nice people about to lend a hand. Also the owners Martin & Vicky are lovely 

Click to expand...

Hi Tiaki, thankyou for your help  Ty Rhiw sounds lovely, it may be a tad further north than I would like, but I will definitely look into it. Thanks, Char01 xx


----------



## Char01 (4 May 2012)

Clewbay said:



			Hi the telephone number is 02920 890285 

Click to expand...

Hi Clewbay  Thankyou very much, is it for Brofiscin Farm? Would you recommend it? Char01 xx


----------



## Clewbay (6 May 2012)

Yes it is Brofiscin Farm and I can recommend it &#128515;


----------



## Clewbay (6 May 2012)

Yes it is Brofiscin Farm and I can recommend it &#128515; but if you want off road hacking I think the riding is better at Ty Rhiw


----------



## Clewbay (6 May 2012)

What area do you need? And what facilities.


----------



## Char01 (7 May 2012)

Clewbay said:



			What area do you need? And what facilities.
		
Click to expand...

Hi Clewbay
I have heard that Brofiscin has an outdoor school and offroad hacking - those are ideal facilities. We are also looking for the owner of the farm to know about horses, e.g. like checking the horse over for cuts/bites when turned in, etc. I have heard that Gwilym is helpful. Do you know what the hacking is like and the livery rates? Thanks for you help, Char01 xx


----------



## texel (7 May 2012)

try http://www.liverylist.co.uk/

it looks very useful.


----------



## Waffles (22 May 2012)

Wenallt farm is 02920 616396.  It's got a lot of good things going for it - they are building a manege there in a couple of weeks.  24/7 turnout in summer.  If you want to know any more, PM me.


----------



## NOISYGIRL (22 May 2012)

Ty Rhiw farm is quite hilly, but flatish on the top, it depends on your long term plans and the health of your horse, if your horse is young and fit then yes but if not then I wouldn't.  Also Wenallt farm some of the fields are hilly so I guess you'd just have to go and have a look around.


----------



## Waffles (22 May 2012)

I reckon that Wenallt farm has the best hacking - miles in both directions (well, 3 directions if you don't mind the mountain road!)


----------



## lisavye (24 June 2012)

If the small private yard in the Wenallt is next to a bungalow and has a drive with gate on the lane.....stay clear! I was there and when she gets fed up with you the locks get changed and you need the policeinvolved to let you get your stuff back! Im in my 40s so not a youngster, after I managed ti get my two off (still without all if my other stuff) I found that this was common practice for her.


----------



## Clewbay (24 June 2012)

I heard a similar story from someone regarding this too


----------



## Waffles (2 July 2012)

lisavye said:



			If the small private yard in the Wenallt is next to a bungalow and has a drive with gate on the lane.....stay clear! I was there and when she gets fed up with you the locks get changed and you need the policeinvolved to let you get your stuff back! Im in my 40s so not a youngster, after I managed ti get my two off (still without all if my other stuff) I found that this was common practice for her.
		
Click to expand...

I've seen a facebook group about this place..... say no more...


----------

